# Übersicht Trommelfilter 30 cbm



## jstruwe (20. Juli 2011)

Da ich beabsichtige, mir sehr bald einen Trommelfilter zu kaufen (evtl. gebraucht) habe ich mal versucht, Übersicht in den für mich sehr undurchsichtigen Markt zu bringen. 
Ich habe die, für mich relevante Größe mit ca. 40 my Sieb und ca. 30 cbm Durchsatz, Schwerkraft, versucht aufzulisten und zu vergleichen.
Ich habe die Preise aus dem Internet, und die Filter komplett mit Steuerung und Reinigungspumpe gerechnet

Da ich Laie bin, sind natürlich Fehler möglich. Ebenfalls bin ich für eine Vervollständigung und evtl. Korrektur dieser Liste dankbar.


Hersteller Bezeichnung……….Herstellung Land……….Material Gehäuse / Material Sieb……….ca. Preis
KC Volkstrommler……………….Indonesien………………….…………………………K / K………………………..…2.000,--
Spick Compact……………………………D………………………………………………K / K…………………….……..2.000,--
Spick TRI 1 …………..…………………D…………………………………………………K / E……………………...  …3.000,--
TrommelfilterType 30/600…………….D …………………………………………………K  / K………………………… 3.150,--
Inazuma ITF – 40….......………………?....................................................................E / E……………….……..….3.700,--
Lavair……………………………………D…………………………………………….……E / E…………………………?????
Teichtech…………………………….…D…………………………………………………..E / E…………………………4100,--
BiH 01……………………………………D………………………………..........….………E / E…………………………4.700,--
SBA-Technik TR-50-30-SKA…………D…………………………………………………..E / E…………………….….5.820,----
Pond Tec S /Tripond S………………D…………………………………………………….E / E………………………...8350,--


Huch, ist die Tabelle schief geworden. 

Ich benötige keinen Edelstahl, möchte aber trotzdem einen soliden und verlässlichen Trommler haben. Die Angaben der Hersteller lesen sich alle toll.

Wenn ich die PE Gehäuse vergleiche sind Spick Compact und KC mit € 2.000,-- gleich auf. Sind diese Filter trotz des Kampfpreises auch qualitativ gleichwertig, dann tendiere ich zu dem in D produzierten.
Oder sollte ich einen 1.000 drauflegen und bekomme mit dem TRI1 von Spick die deutlich bessere (haltbare- und langlebigere) Qualität?

Oder hat jemand einen guten gebrauchten anzubieten, der ihm vielleicht zu klein geworden ist??

 Schön, wenn man soviel Auswahl hat

Jörg, 

der sein Problem (Vliesfilter oder Trommelfilter) 4 Freds vorher beschrieben hat.


----------



## Digicat (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Übersicht Trommelfilter 30 cbm*

Servus Jörg

Nur zwecks Richtigstellung ...

"Sprick" und nicht "Spick" heißt der Filterhersteller 

Nicht das diesen Anbieter keiner findet ...


----------



## Joerg (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Übersicht Trommelfilter 30 cbm*

Jörg,
keine einfache Wahl. 
Mir scheint es auch wichtig zu sein, den Händler nicht zu weit weg zu haben.
Kann immer mal was sein und dann ist es ein Vorteil wenn vor Ort repariert wird.

Kommst du bei deiner Teichgröße denn mit 30m³ noch hin?


----------



## jstruwe (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Übersicht Trommelfilter 30 cbm*

Hallo Teichprofis:

@ Helmut
sorry für den Tipper, soll natürlich die Fa. Sprick sein, die ich in die engere Wahl gezogen habe, auch mit dem Argument von Namensvetter Jörg, dass ein Ersatzteilversand vor Ort durchaus Vorteile hat.
Soweit man liest reißt sich Mike, der dden KC Filter betreut im Kundendienst ein Bein aus, um allen gerecht zu werden. Das ist natürlich auch ein gewichtiges Argument.

@ Jörg
laut der Philosophie von Naturagard sollte der Teich ganz ohne zusätzliche Filterung auskommen, solange ich nicht füttere. Da mein Pflanzteich grundstücksbedingt leider nur halb so groß wie vorgeschlagen werden konnte, sollte ich einen Zusatzfilter einsetzen. Ich glaube und hoffe schon, dass ich mit einem 30 cbm Filter auskomme, zumal ich im Moment nur mit ca. 3-4 cbm/h filtere. 
Ich habe einen Schwerkraft UltraSieve III mit 200µ und nachgeschaltet einen Druckfilter mit Japanmatten, der natürlich den Durchfluss meiner 10 cbm Red Devil Pumpe stark mindert. 

Falls ich auf TF umsteige, wird sich die effektive Pumpleistung vermutlich verdoppeln.
Überigens bleibt auf dem 200µ Sieb kaum noch etwas liegen, der grobe Schmutz ist komplett aus dem Teich, nur leider ist das Wasser sehr grün aufgrund der Schwebealgen.

Viele Schwebealgen = zuviel Nährstoffe, also feinere Filterung, die die Schwebstoffe dem Wasserkreislauf entzieht. Dann sollten sich auch die Schwebstoffe reduzieren und damit die Schwebalgen (lt. der Theorie). Fadenalgen habe ich keine.

Also meint ihr, generell ist der Sprick eine gute Wahl für mich ?

Vielen Dank für Eure Zeit

Jörg


----------



## CrimsonTide (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Übersicht Trommelfilter 30 cbm*

beim KC Volkstrommler (KC 10, KC 30, KC 60) ist die Bespannung der Trommel allerdings nicht aus Kunststoff, sondern aus rostfreiem Stahl.


----------



## Joerg (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Übersicht Trommelfilter 30 cbm*

Jörg,
da du wenig Eintrag von außen hast sollte der Durchsatz reichen.

Es könnte notwendig sein, die Schwebealgen zu verklumpen, damit sie im Trommelfilter hängen bleiben. Die  haben eine Größe ab 0,15mm und der Trommler ein 0,4 mm Sieb. Eine Tauch UVC würde ich also gleich mit einplanen, die muss ja nicht ständig laufen.


----------



## newbee (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Übersicht Trommelfilter 30 cbm*

Ich habe den KC 60 am Teich laufen und bin sehr zufrieden damit, Aaron hat den KC 30

Ich finde es besser Du schaust Dir vor Ort bei dem einen oder anderen mal so ein Trommler an.

Gegen die KC Reihe spricht nichts dagegen sehr gutes Preis Leistungs Verhältnis.
Werden zwar in Indonesien Hergestellt aber Vertrieb über Mikes Koi und wenn da was sein sollte steht der auch auf der Matte.

Wenn dann statt dem 1000er noch mal 500€ drauflegst bekommste sogar den großen KC



Sehe gerade dein Volumen 90cmb da würde ich ned lange überlegen und den KC 60 holen


----------



## Joerg (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Übersicht Trommelfilter 30 cbm*

Jörg,
ich denke mit dem Sprick Compact kommst du gut klar.
http://www.trommelfilter.de/html/vergleichsliste.html
Danach könntest du noch ein Absetzbecken mit __ Hel-X installieren, dort setzen sich dann nochmal Feinstoffe ab, die leicht entfernt werden können. Sollte aber nicht zwingend nötig sein, aber du muss ja sowieso umbauen.


----------



## newbee (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Übersicht Trommelfilter 30 cbm*



jstruwe schrieb:


> Oder hat jemand einen guten gebrauchten anzubieten, der ihm vielleicht zu klein geworden ist??
> 
> .



In einem Nachbarforum Verkauft einer einen Trommler zwar Eigenbau aber dennoch Intressant

http://212.112.241.31/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=12672&sid=658fe77db4587508bd3ab68c6d838528


----------



## jstruwe (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Übersicht Trommelfilter 30 cbm*

Hallo Teichfans,

es ist vollbracht:

ich habe den REGENSONNTAG damit verbracht, mich bei Mike über den KC30 zu informieren und habe den Filter dann gekauft, incl. UV, Trockenlaufschutz und automatischer Nachfüllung.

Ich baue ihn vermutlich übernächstes Wochenende ein, falls Interesse besteht, berichte ich dann.

Er ersetht meinen UltraSieve 3 200mµ und einen großen Druckfilter, die ich baldmöglichst zum Verkauf anbiete.

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung 

Jörg


----------



## Ulli (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Übersicht Trommelfilter 30 cbm*

Hallo Jörg,

berichte unbedingt über den Trommler, ich liebäugle auch mit diesem Modell 
Habe aber das Problem, dass ich keinen Kanalanschluss für das Schmutzwasser habe.
Und um es in die Pampa zu leiten, ist zu wenig Pampa da und der Schlurz muss ja irgendwohin??

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## jstruwe (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Übersicht Trommelfilter 30 cbm*

Hallo Ulli,

bin sehr zufreiden, Aufbau war einfach und der Filter läuft jetzt seit einer Woche völlig problemlos. Meine Pumpe schafft ca. 8.000 ltr/h, und der Teich ist sehr trüb. Der Filter spült ca. 20 minütig mit ungefähr 1.5 l Wasser pro Spülgang = ungefähr 150 ltr/Tag. Ich lasse das Wasser in die Pampa ablaufen, ist genug Pampa da!!. Vermutlich wird sich die Spülung auf unter 100 l/Tag einpendeln, wenn der Teich klar ist.

Ob Deine Pampa reicht, kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen, aber der Filter ist toll.

Aber ruf doch mal beim Importeur an, der ist  sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## CrimsonTide (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Übersicht Trommelfilter 30 cbm*

@ulli: 
ich fange den schmutz von meinem KC30 in einer regentonne in der filterkammer. dort ist eine schmutzwassertauchpumpe mit schwimmerschalter drinnen, die mir das schmutzwasser über einen 1-zoll-gartenschlauch dann rauspumpt. der dreck, der da rauskommt, ist nicht so extrem .. ich würde das auch problemlos auf einen komposthaufen leiten ... trocknet ja bald mal auf, was nicht versickert.


----------



## newbee (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Übersicht Trommelfilter 30 cbm*



jstruwe schrieb:


> Hallo Ulli,
> 
> bin sehr zufreiden, Aufbau war einfach und der Filter läuft jetzt seit einer Woche völlig problemlos. Meine Pumpe schafft ca. 8.000 ltr/h, und der Teich ist sehr trüb. Der Filter spült ca. 20 minütig mit ungefähr 1.5 l Wasser pro Spülgang = ungefähr 150 ltr/Tag. Ich lasse das Wasser in die Pampa ablaufen, ist genug Pampa da!!. Vermutlich wird sich die Spülung auf unter 100 l/Tag einpendeln, wenn der Teich klar ist.
> 
> ...




wie lange spült denn deiner wenn du pro Spülgang nur 1,5L wasser brauchst.

Ich Spüle 8 Sek.




CrimsonTide schrieb:


> @ulli:
> ich fange den schmutz von meinem KC30 in einer regentonne in der filterkammer. dort ist eine schmutzwassertauchpumpe mit schwimmerschalter drinnen, die mir das schmutzwasser über einen 1-zoll-gartenschlauch dann rauspumpt. der dreck, der da rauskommt, ist nicht so extrem .. ich würde das auch problemlos auf einen komposthaufen leiten ... trocknet ja bald mal auf, was nicht versickert.



lass dich da mal nicht Täuschen da kommt einiges zusammen.

ich habe meinen Schlauch immer an Verschiedenen Stellen liegen damit nicht immer die Gleiche Stelle unter Wasser steht


----------



## Ulli (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Übersicht Trommelfilter 30 cbm*

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal herzlichen Dank für die Infos über den Filter und die Funktion. Ich hatte alle möglichen Varianten schon durchdacht, was man mit dem Spülwasser machen könnte. 
Bei mir ist das alles leider super ungünstig, der Filter steht an der tiefsten Stelle vom Grundstück direkt vor einer Wand nach unten, die mit L-Steinen angefangen wurde.
Kanal ist leider keiner in Sichweite, und selbst wenn ich so mal vom Teich ein paar hundert liter ablasse läuft es dem Nachbarn unter mir aufs Grundstück.

Eine Tonne könnte ich eingraben und den Schlurz mit einem Schwimmerschalter ans andere Ende vom Gärtle (ca. 30 m) pumpen. Welche Konsistenz hat denn der Schlurz? Ich hole heute schon mit meinem Spielzeug-Filter ca. 2 liter Algen und Dreck am Tag raus, das setzt sich in der Tonne doch dann ab, oder? 

Und wie laut ist der Filter beim Spülen??

Fragen über Fragen  ... schwere Entscheidung, eventuell doch lieber einen Papierfilter, den kann ich einfach dort hinstellen.

Danke für Eure Hilfe und Grüße
Ulli


----------



## newbee (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Übersicht Trommelfilter 30 cbm*

Hallo Ulli


aus welcher Ecke bist denn?

Wenn Du möchtest dann komme doch mal bei mir vorbei, da kannste Dir den Trommler ( zwar den KC 60 ) mal Live und in Farbe anschauen.
Die Spülgeräusche darfst dann auch hören sind aber auch ned sooooo laut.


Laut Mitgliedskarte 79,79Km Luftlinie von mir wech also gar ned mal so weit.

Kaffee habe ich auch immer da


----------



## Ulli (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Übersicht Trommelfilter 30 cbm*

Hallo Hans,

das ist aber klasse - ich wohne bei Stuttgart, genauer in Waiblingen. Die 80 km fahre ich auf einer Backe, wenn ich den Filter mal in Action sehen könnte. 
Filtert der auch Kaffee  ?? 

Lass uns mal per PN einen Termin machen, ich melde mich bei Dir, OK?? Ich mache morgen mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Garten, dann kann man besser  diskutieren  ob ich den Schlurz und das Wasser irgendwie in den Griff bekommen könnte.

Dank Euch für die Hilfe!

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## newbee (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Übersicht Trommelfilter 30 cbm*



UlliW schrieb:


> Hallo Hans,
> 
> das ist aber klasse - ich wohne bei Stuttgart, genauer in Waiblingen. Die 80 km fahre ich auf einer Backe, wenn ich den Filter mal in Action sehen könnte.
> Filtert der auch Kaffee  ??
> ...



Na das iss ja wirklich nur einen Steinwurf weit entfernt
Ich komme aus dem Kreis Rottweil


wenn es sein muß kann der auch kaffee Filternsmoki


----------



## jstruwe (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Übersicht Trommelfilter 30 cbm*

Hallo ihr Kaffeetanten, 

noch die ausstehenden Antworten:

1) Spülzeit: ist frei einstellbar, Standartspülung 4 sekunden = 1,5l
    falls er nicht alle Stunde spült erfolgt Zwangsspülung 8 sek.
Ist aber alles frei einstellbar (soweit ich die Gebrauchsanweisung verstanden habe.)
Bei mir steht die Programmierung auf den Herstellervorgaben, ich habe bis jetzt nichts verändert.

2) Lautstärke:
Bei uns kein Problem, die Spülung an sich höre ich nicht, jedoch die Spülpumpe läuft laut an und ist deutlich hörbar.

Zum Winter werde ich sowieso alles mit Styropor verkleiden, dann werden auch die Geräusche deutlichst reduziert.

Gruß Jörg, dessen KC 30 immernoch roblemlos läuft, jetzt mit 15 cbm/h.


----------



## Ulli (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Übersicht Trommelfilter 30 cbm*

Hallo Trommlerfreunde,

habe heute den KC 60 bei Hans in Action angesehen  Der macht einen guten Eindruck und das würde für mich soweit alles passen, nur das Schlurzwasser ist doch viel und grün, das kann ich auf Dauer nirgendwo im Garten versickern lassen.

Mich würde Aarons Variante noch interessieren, also in eine Tonne laufen lassen und mit einer Schmutzpumpe mit Schwimmerschalter abpumpen.  Allerdings müsste ich ca 30m weit mit einer Steigung von ca. 2,5 m pumpen um an den Kanal zu kommen, wäre das realistisch ohne zu verstopfen? 

Ich hätte so etwa Jörgs Pumpenleistung mit 10 bis 15 qbm/h und würde auch den KC 30 nehmen.  Wären also auch so um die 100l/tag die an Dreckwasser abzupumpen wären. 

Danke an Hans für die Zeit und die Hilfe !! Toller Teich mit schönen Fischen! Da haben wir glatt den Kaffee vergessen vor lauter Plaudern 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## newbee (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Übersicht Trommelfilter 30 cbm*

Oh Ulli stimmt aber können wir ja nachholen

Das mit der Schmutzwassertonne habe ich bei mir doch auch so geregelt, jedoch pumpe ich nur 2m weit weg.

Gehen müste das

Wenn Du willst kannst gerne mal wieder kommen, mache bei mir am Teich demnächst ein kleines Teichtreffen stelle ich aber auch hier ins Forum


----------



## Ulli (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Übersicht Trommelfilter 30 cbm*

Hallo Hans,

die Höhe und die weite Strecke machen mir da Kopfzerbrechen und welche Pumpe man da nehmen könnte. Ich habe mich eigentlich schon für den KC 30 entschieden, weil Preis/Leistung stimmt und ein Trommler einfach eine gute Lösung ist. Wasserwechsel inklusive,  den muss man sowieso  machen.

Teichtreffen bei Dir ist natürlich klasse, dann holen wir den Kaffee nach 1 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## jstruwe (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Übersicht Trommelfilter 30 cbm*

Hallo Ulli,

nachdem ichden Schlauch für den Pumpenrücklauf auf 50 mm vergrößert habe kann meine Pumpe auch die volle Leistung von 16cbm pumpen. Leider habe ich nur *einen *100 Bodenablauf / Einlauf in den Filter.
Das ist definitiv zu wenig, die Pumpe zieht mehr Wasser aus dem Filter als über das Schwerkraftsystem nachläuft. Da mein Filter mit einem Trockenlaufschutz ausgestattet ist schaltet er dann automatisch auf Störung.

Ich musste daher die Pumpe wieder drosseln.

Also bei Pumpleistung über 10chm (geschätzt) sollten unbedingt 2 Bodenabläufe a 100 mm vorhanden sein.

Falls noch möglich berücksichtige das in Deinen Planungen.

Ansonsten super zufrieden mit dem Filter.

Fruß Jörg


----------



## fbr (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Übersicht Trommelfilter 30 cbm*

Hallo Jörg,
wie läuft der Trommler und wie bist zu zufrieden mit dem KC 30?


----------



## jstruwe (1. März 2012)

*AW: Übersicht Trommelfilter 30 cbm*

Wollte nur aml kurz erwähnen:

Der Filter, Einlauf und Pumpen sind großzügig mit Styrodor umkleidet worden. Ist den Winter problemlos durchgelaufen, bisher keinerlei Wartung notwendig gewesen. Da die Spülintervalle jetzt aber doch erhöht sind werde ich mal die Düsen und das Sieb reinigen.

Das Spülwasser führe ich nun doch über ein Rohr in die Kanalisation ab.

Für meine Einsatzzwecke ist der Filter hervorragend geeignet, und ich habe meinen Kauf bis jetzt nicht bereut.

Schönen Start in die Saison,

Jörg


----------

